# USB bootable non reconnue au démarrage



## alexis33200 (9 Septembre 2018)

(désolé pour le doublon, j'ai déjà publié ailleurs dans le forum en me trompant de section mais ne sais pas comment supprimer mon post précédent)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum même si j'utilise un mac depuis maintenant un certain moment.

Actuellement je possède un macbook pro late 2011, avec 8go de RAM et macOS High Sierra installé dessus. J'ai acheté ce mac récemment pour changer mon vieux macbook blanc mid-2009, qui malgré son grand âge marchait parfaitement.

Je suis confronté à un problème depuis quelques jours car je n'arrive pas à créer une clé usb qui soit bootable avec Windows 7 dessus. 

Sur mon ancien mac j'avais deux partitions : une avec El Capitan et une avec Windows 7.

Je suis en possession d'un ISO orignal de windows 7, que je monte via Rufus (via un PC) sur une clé usb. Le problème c'est que lors du démarrage, après avoir pressé la touche "alt" je me retrouve avec uniquement mon disque de démarrage macOS, la clé usb n'apparait pas. 

J'ai essayé plusieurs chose. Déjà via rufus j'ai essayé en "MBR" ===> rien n'apparait. En GPT ===>Rien n'apparait non plus, à part quelque fois où j'ai eu sur mon menu de démarrage: "boot efi". Mais lorsque je clique dessus, rien ne bouge, l'ordi "se fige" en quelque sorte.

J'ai essayé aussi le logiciel "iso to usb", "wintousb" et j'en passe ... j'ai même essayé de changer de clé usb mais rien, rien, rien ( ... ) rien n'y fait !


Je fais appel à vous mes chers camarades macintoshien et à votre grand savoir pour pouvoir m'aider car je m'avoue vaincu ! 

Je vous remercie, Alexis.


----------



## alexis33200 (9 Septembre 2018)

pitié aidez-moi !  J'ai vraiment besoin de ma partition windows !


----------



## alexis33200 (11 Septembre 2018)

Personne n'aurait un soupçon de début d'idée pour mon problème ?  Je précise que j'ai déjà quasiment tout essayé des solutions que j'ai pu trouver sur google ou même sur ce forum...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2018)

Wintoflash pour créer une clé bootable ?


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Wintoflash pour créer une clé bootable ?


Ou l'outil officiel :
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool


----------



## alexis33200 (11 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Wintoflash pour créer une clé bootable ?



Merci pour cet outil ! Je ne le connaissais absolument pas, je viens de le télécharger et suis en train de préparer ma clé avec ! Je te tiens au courant du résultat une fois le processus terminé


----------



## alexis33200 (11 Septembre 2018)

Alors, je reviens après avoir testé WinToFlash ... et bien toujours pas. Ma clé est reconnue en temps que "EFI Boot" mais rien ne se passe quand je clique


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2018)

alexis33200 a dit:


> Actuellement je possède un macbook pro late 2011


Pour installer une version de Windows 7, il faut lancer Assistant Boot Camp et je doute fort qu'il te propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso ou la création d'une clé USB. Avec ton MBP de 2011, comme il possède un SuperDrive, il te faudra l'utiliser en ayant soit un DVD original de chez Microsoft ou une copie gravée impérativement depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## alexis33200 (11 Septembre 2018)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que sur mon autre mac, je n'étais pas du tout passé par BootCamp. 
J'avais un *Macbook blanc mid-2009 qui tournait sous El Capita*n. Simplement, j'avais partitionné mon SSD interne en deux. Une partition pour OSX et une partition de 70go que j'avais renommée avec originalité : "Windows" et que j'avais formaté en NTFS.

Avec mon iso original de Windows 7 j'avais créé une clé usb bootable, puis "ALT" au démarrage et enfin installation on ne peut plus classique de Windows. 
Rien à signaler après installation des drivers adéquates, tout roulait parfaitement. 

Et là, impossible de faire repérer la clé usb bootable à mon Macbook Pro au démarrage.. Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2018)

Ben tu vois, j'ai eu beau essayer toutes les manoeuvres possibles avec mon vieux MBP de 2010, je n'ai jamais réussi à installer une version de Windows autrement que depuis un DVD et avec Assistant Boot Camp.

La seule fois ou j'ai réussi c'était sous Snow Leopard dans un disque dur USB et en utilisant une ribambelle de commandes via le Terminal, mais depuis c'est devenu impossible.


----------



## alexis33200 (11 Septembre 2018)

Ah mince je vois ! Ça coinçait à quel niveau de ton coté ?


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2018)

alexis33200 a dit:


> Ah mince je vois ! Ça coinçait à quel niveau de ton coté ?


Ca n'a jamais coincé en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp comme je te le mentionne et je suis plus qu'étonné que tu es pu en installer une version selon ta procédure et crois-moi, il y a une pelletée de membres qui ont fait des tentatives diverses sans jamais réussir.


----------



## alexis33200 (11 Septembre 2018)

Honnêtement je ne sais pas quoi te répondre. J'ai toujours pu, sur mon Macbook Blanc installer et désinstaller Windows quasiment à volonté avec ma méthode ( partition NTFS créée à partir d'Utilitaire de Disque puis installation directement avec clé usb bootable de Seven ... ).

Peut être l'EFI du Macbook mid2009 était-il "plus permissif" ? Vraiment mes compétences ne sont pas assez poussée pour que je puisse développer cette thèse, je n'en sais rien. 

Mais quand même ça m'étonne. Même si à présent cette méthode ne marche plus, je devrais au moins voir ma clé bootable au démarrage.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2018)

Il y a beaucoup de membres qui oublient que lorsqu'on installe une version de Windows, qu'il n'auront jamais accès à l'ancien système géré par le BIOS qui est implanté dans la carte mère d'un PC en le sélectionnant par une touche au démarrage. Tous les PC actuels gèrent l'UEFI qui est l'amorçage d'un système d'exploitation et macOS doit gérer dans ce cas là, le boot secteur de macOS et celui de Windows.

Or, il faut passer par Assistant Boot Camp, qui dans un premier temps formate une partition temporaire de la taille souhaitée en FAT32, pour passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Il faudra formater de nouveau cette partition temporaire ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP _(en majuscules)_ au format NTFS et l'installateur de Windows déclenche le formatage en imposant une table de partition GPT qui est différente de celle de macOS. Dans ce cas de figure, macOS va pouvoir reconnaître les deux boot de démarrage, en appuyant au démarrage sur la touche alt, ce dernier va bien lire le boot secteur pour Windows et lancer son démarrage.

N'ayant pas de MBP de 2009, je ne peux donc pas tester, répondre, confirmer ou pas si ta procédure fonctionne.


----------

